# Οι πύλες της ανεξήγητης βλακείας.



## Elsa (Nov 9, 2008)

Χτες βράδυ, αφού είδα μια ταινία που συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα, δεν είχα ύπνο αλλά βαριόμουν να διαβάσω, οπότε άνοιξα την τηλεόραση και ...άνοιξαν μπροστά στα μάτια μου οι ΠΥΛΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΕΞΗΓΗΤΟΥ! Δεν είχα ιδέα τι περιβόλι είναι αυτό! Πώς τα λένε όλα αυτά τα γελοία με τόση σοβαρότητα και δεν τους πιάνουν υστερικά γέλια; (γιατί είμαι σίγουρη οτι οι μισοί τουλάχιστον από το «πάνελ», δεν πιστεύουν λέξη από όσα λέγονται αλλά το παίζουν για να εκμεταλλεύονται τα κορόιδα). Υπάρχουν βέβαια και γνήσια ψώνια όπως αυτός ο χτεσινός δόκτωρ της αριθμολογίας που μας έκανε να γελάσουμε με τον _ελληνικό λεξάριθμο_. Αν δεν το ξέρατε, το τέλος του κόσμου έρχεται, τα ψέμματα τελειώνουν το 2012, οπότε κάντε λίγη υπομονή με τα δάνεια και τα άλλα ζόρια σας, τρία χρόνια είναι, θα περάσουν...
Σήμερα όμως, το έψαξα επιστημονικά το πράγμα και έβγαλα λαβράκια:

Ψάξτε και μόνοι σας και βρείτε την αλήθεια για σας και τους φίλους σας πριν να είναι αργά!  Το τέλος (της λογικής) πλησιάζει...


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Τις ίδιες απορίες έχω διατυπώσει κι εγώ στο παρελθόν για πολλούς απ' αυτούς που περνάνε τις Πύλες και για τον δημοσιογράφο που βγάζει έτσι το ψωμάκι του (και το χαβιαράκι του) καταφέρνοντας να αντιμετωπίζει όλον αυτό το χαβαλέ (χαρδαβελλέ) με εξαιρετική σοβαρότητα. Φημολογείται ότι έχουν ενταχθεί σε ειδικό πρόγραμμα του υπουργείου Οικονομικών, για να σκάει κάνα χαμόγελο στα χείλια μας.

Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω: η Λεξιλογία που ισούται με ΕΞΗ ΕΞΗ ΕΞΗ είναι τόπος του σατανά (666) ή κακή συνήθεια;


----------



## curry (Nov 10, 2008)

Συγκλονιστικό! Ταυτίζομαι με τον Λούα Λούα (και τον Άγιο Βαλεντίνο) ως υποκοριστικό, συν ότι προφητεύω το κλείσιμο της Εγνατίας τράπεζας. 
Αν βάλω το βαφτιστικό, χαμός στο ίσωμα! Και Ίνκας και Ισλάμ! Αφήστε τι γίνεται όταν βάλω ονοματεπώνυμο: "ο χρυσός μόνο πάνω", κυρίες και κύριοι! Πολύ σωστά: μόνο πάνω, εκεί κάτω στις τσέπες μου, τίποτα!
Και για το τέλος, ένα φιλοσοφικό ερώτημα τίθεται όταν βάλω υποκοριστικό + επίθετο: "αναρωτιέμαι πού πάει το ψυγείο"... έλα ντε...;
Το nickname μου βγάζει κάτι τρομερά ακατάλληλο! Τελεία και παύλα, Κάρι είσαι *****!!!! (σε συνδυασμό με τον Λούα Λούα, τι θέλει να πει τελικά ο ποιητής; )


----------



## Palavra (Nov 10, 2008)

Εμένα στο κανονικό Καλομοίρα και Λάρισα. Στο βαφτιστικό μου βγάζει τα εξής:
ΓΙΑΝΝΑ ΠΛΟΥΣΗ = ΒΛΑΧΟΣ = ΠΑΠΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΟΥ = ΚΑΖΟΥΝΑΡΙ ΝΙΝΟΜΙΓΙΑ = ΚΥΡΙΕ ΕΛΕΗΣΟΝ = ΟΙ ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΙ = ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ = ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ

Καζουνάρι Νινομίγια; Ντιριντάχτα!


----------



## La usurpadora (Nov 10, 2008)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά η δεύτερη μικρογραφία μήπως τα λέει όλα;
Χαρδαβέλλας = κίρα νάιτλι = χέσε μέσα;

Για δείτε το λίγο...


----------



## Elsa (Nov 10, 2008)

Ο Χριστός και η Παναγία! Ποιοι μας κυβερνούν επιτέλους; Για να μη λέτε οτι τα βγάζω από το μυαλό μου επισυνάπτω τα τεκμήρια.
Πολύ περίεργο: ενώ η φράση ΚΟΛΟΚΥΘΙΑ ΤΟΥΜΠΑΝΑ βγάζει Αλογοσκούφης, το αντίθετο δεν ισχύει. Τι να συμπεράνω; 
Όσο για το Ελλάδα = Αλβανία, ας τα βλέπουν οι ελληναράδες...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 10, 2008)

Ενώ το ΑΝΕΞΗΓΗΤΗ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΑ = *ΛΕΞΑΡΙΘΜΙΚΗ ΕΡΜΗΝΕΙΑ* = ΜΠΑΤΜΑΝ = ΤΑΛΙΜΠΑΝ = ΕΛΛΕΒΟΡΟΣ = ΕΝΑ ΚΙΛΟ ΚΡΕΑΣ (και μια τζατζίκι, άσε μας ρε φίλε!)

Ομολόγησαν


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 10, 2008)

Με τις υγείες σας.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 10, 2008)

Λεξάριθμος 944: ΑΛΚΟΟΛ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΠΙΑ = ΓΚΡΑΦΙΤΙ = ΜΕΓΑΛΩΝΕΙ = ΤΟ ΑΓΙΟΝ ΟΡΟΣ = ΤΟ ΕΛΛΑΝΙΟΝ ΓΕΝΟΣ = ΣΤΕΡΛΙΝΑ ΑΓΓΛΙΑΣ = ΕΞΩΓΗΙΝΗ = ΧΑΡΔΑΒΕΛΑΣ 

Όπως και να το κάνουμε, είναι μια εξήγηση


----------

